# Boycott of Nike products ??



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone going to boycott Nike products on the back of them giving Justin gatlin a new sponsorship deal?

This fella is a two time drug cheat, that at 32 is running faster than ever. It's obvious that he has benefitted from and probably still is benefitting from steroid use. By that I mean it's been recently indicated that prolonged steroid use benefits the user even after they are 'clean'. 

It's difficult for any sportswear company to take the moral high ground, with the widespread use of sweatshop labour etc, but this 
for me is a new low in a sport I used to be an active participant in. To me it's endorsing drug use and sends out a pretty poor message to the kids . 

I don't really own any nike kit, a couple of tee shirts and a golf umbrella that is broken..... But I won't be buying anymore.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2015)

I will never understand why he hasnt been or any two time deliberate drugs cheat is not banned for life.

I dont have any Nike Golf gear ( think its tacky )


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I will never understand why he hasnt been or any two time deliberate drugs cheat is not banned for life.

I dont have any Nike Golf gear ( think its tacky )
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that first time in 2001 was questionable, it was an amphetamine that maybe came from a supplement. Second time he was bang to rights and only escaped a life time ban because he co operated. 

I'm not saying he's the only drug cheat, far from it, but will anyone cheer if he wins Olympic gold next year?

Nike have brought sport into disrepute to flog a few trainers IMO.


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2015)

Signing him up is a publicity stunt which has worked a treat, the fact we have a thread discussing it proves its point.

As for products, if i like they'll buy them. Who they have in their stable doesn't influence me at all.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

Val said:



			Signing him up is a publicity stunt which has worked a treat, the fact we have a thread discussing it proves its point.

As for products, if i like they'll buy them. Who they have in their stable doesn't influence me at all.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm not a great believer in the 'any publicity is good' cliche.... Ask Gerald ratner (one for the kids )

Will it hurt Nike, maybe, probably not. I've no issue with them retaining athletes with off the course issues, but they're endorsing cheating.

I won't buy my kids anymore of their stuff and if they ask why I'll explain why.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 29, 2015)

I think a drugs cheat should be banned for life if proven or he or she admits taking steroids.

Taking away their power to earn millions of dollars.

The trouble is Nick there have been hundreds of cheats over the years using all
different manufactures,so should we boycott them all?

We also need to ban the coaches and never let them coach again.

I quite like Nike gear and they have the most extensive range of all the manufacturers.
I wont boycott them but I certainly agree with what your saying.


----------



## c1973 (Mar 29, 2015)

Always been an addidas man anyway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2015)

therod said:



			Yeah, I'm not a great believer in the 'any publicity is good' cliche.... Ask Gerald ratner (one for the kids )

Will it hurt Nike, maybe, probably not. I've no issue with them retaining athletes with off the course issues, but they're endorsing cheating.

I won't buy my kids anymore of their stuff and if they ask why I'll explain why.
		
Click to expand...

Agree that they shouldnt be endorsing cheats 

And agree with Val in regards influencing buying products.

I think he isnt allowed in the Olympics ( or is that just GB that doesnt allow drug cheats into the Olympics )


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 29, 2015)

Never bought any Nike gear so doesn't really affect my buying habits.

Having said that if I found a magical set of Nike irons that found the green 20% more I wouldn't hesitate to buy them.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I think a drugs cheat should be banned for life if proven or he or she admits taking steroids.

Taking away their power to earn millions of dollars.

The trouble is Nick there have been hundreds of cheats over the years using all
different manufactures,so should we boycott them all?

We also need to ban the coaches and never let them coach again.

I quite like Nike gear and they have the most extensive range of all the manufacturers.
I wont boycott them but I certainly agree with what your saying.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I agree, it's really hard to take any kind of moral stance when dealing with any multinational. It's all about profit over morality, but this just feels like a step too far for me.

I guess I'm not their demographic, but my kids will be. 

I don't like the message it's sending to them.


Just think of the kids man


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Agree that they shouldnt be endorsing cheats 

And agree with Val in regards influencing buying products.

I think he isnt allowed in the Olympics ( or is that just GB that doesnt allow drug cheats into the Olympics )
		
Click to expand...


It's just us. He won a bronze in 2012.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't have any Nike stuff, never have never will. They can sponsor whoever they like, it doesn't make them any better though.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

Martin70 said:



			Never bought any Nike gear so doesn't really affect my buying habits.

Having said that if I found a magical set of Nike irons that found the green 20% more I wouldn't hesitate to buy them.
		
Click to expand...

With all due respect, that's the issue. Unless as a consumer you take a stance it legitimises their choice 

Are sportsmen role models, have sportswear companies an obligation not to endorse cheating ?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 29, 2015)

Can I wait till tomorrow to start? I've just realized that I'm wearing a little too much Nike gear for my round today and I can't be bothered going getting changed....


----------



## c1973 (Mar 29, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Can I wait till tomorrow to start? I've just realized that I'm wearing a little too much Nike gear for my round today and I can't be bothered going getting changed....
		
Click to expand...


Shocking! Dont you know you are actively encouraging drug abuse and cheating in sport? You'd be as well putting the pills in his mouth for him, you pusher!!!!

Get changed forthwith man!!!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Can I wait till tomorrow to start? I've just realized that I'm wearing a little too much Nike gear for my round today and I can't be bothered going getting changed....
		
Click to expand...

Yep you can defer it. :thup:

I've just symbolically binned my (broken) Nike umbrella and got bleach on my t shirt. By accident. 

You can bask in my reflected moral smugness 

Bollards!!! I've just bought some really nice Nike trews... Maybe I'll make it policy on new purchases.


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 29, 2015)

therod said:



			With all due respect, that's the issue. Unless as a consumer you take a stance it legitimises their choice 

Are sportsmen role models, have sportswear companies an obligation not to endorse cheating ?
		
Click to expand...

That's up to the company to make a stand or in this case not. I daresay some people might boycott them - but I personally think there are far more cheats around than are caught - far more, so it won't influence my buying habits.

I don't buy their stuff anyway so it really makes no difference to me as a consumer


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 29, 2015)

Will you also be boycotting the Olympics since they still allow him to compete?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			Will you also be boycotting the Olympics since they still allow him to compete?
		
Click to expand...

I don't agree he should be but good question. 
I guess the Olympic committee would defer to the Usa team Olympic selection policy, if they pick him he has to be allowed to compete. The issue would be with the selection policy not the competition, but it does devalue it.

The choice Nike, and you have is more clear cut.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 29, 2015)

There's a film called Bigger, Stronger, Fast which is relative to this topic and an excellent watch, specially when it touches on the US athletics anti doping policy, or lack of in the 80's/90's.
I'll continue to buy Nike gear, I don't agree with Gatlin being used by Nike but it doesn't bother me enough to completely boycott them.


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 29, 2015)

therod said:



			Anyone going to boycott Nike products on the back of them giving Justin gatlin a new sponsorship deal?

This fella is a two time drug cheat, that at 32 is running faster than ever. It's obvious that he has benefitted from and probably still is benefitting from steroid use. By that I mean it's been recently indicated that prolonged steroid use benefits the user even after they are 'clean'. 

It's difficult for any sportswear company to take the moral high ground, with the widespread use of sweatshop labour etc, but this 
for me is a new low in a sport I used to be an active participant in. To me it's endorsing drug use and sends out a pretty poor message to the kids . 

I don't really own any nike kit, a couple of tee shirts and a golf umbrella that is broken..... But I won't be buying anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Ha no. Why would I? If you boycotted every company with dubious practices you be stuck shopping at the co op....


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 29, 2015)

In reality if Nike made a putter that sent in 80% of all putts I would buy it if it had been forged in the fires of Hades itself.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2015)

I can never understand why " bang to rights" drug cheats aren't/can't be banned for life, surely it would deter the next generation and then most sports would be mainly clean. 

As for boycotting Nike ........ I don't think that at my age anyone sees me as a role model and I do more brand harm wearing their gear ...... maybe if Werthers did golf gear ........ .?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I can never understand why " bang to rights" drug cheats aren't/can't be banned for life, surely it would deter the next generation and then most sports would be mainly clean. 

As for boycotting Nike ........ I don't think that at my age anyone sees me as a role model and I do more brand harm wearing their gear ...... maybe if Werthers did golf gear ........ .?
		
Click to expand...

I would agree if its a second ban - let someone atone for a mistake and give someone a second chance - but increase the minimum ban to 4 years then ban for second offence


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would agree if its a second ban - let someone atone for a mistake and give someone a second chance - but increase the minimum ban to 4 years then ban for second offence
		
Click to expand...

I would say it depends on the nature of the abuse; a first time lifetime ban for out and out cheats, no ban at all for some indiscretions, e.g. cold and flu remedies.

As to the OP, no I wouldn't boycott Nike; I can't afford to boycott one of the few companies that make shirts in my size.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 29, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			I would say it depends on the nature of the abuse; a first time lifetime ban for out and out cheats, no ban at all for some indiscretions, e.g. cold and flu remedies.

As to the OP, no I wouldn't boycott Nike; I can't afford to boycott one of the few companies that make shirts in my size. 

Click to expand...

Yeah that would be the sensible approach 

Still cant understand why they cant use common sense at times - the Scottish Skier the perfect example - lost his medal and banned for 2 years for using a Vicks inhaler because it has different ingredients in it compared to Europe - it was proved to not enhance his performance one single bit.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Ha no. Why would I? If you boycotted every company with dubious practices you be stuck shopping at the co op....
		
Click to expand...

Yep valid point. This just feels unambiguous though, unlike some.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 29, 2015)

therod said:



			It's just us. He won a bronze in 2012.
		
Click to expand...

Not us either, Dwain Chambers competed for the UK at London 2012.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Agree that they shouldnt be endorsing cheats 

And agree with Val in regards influencing buying products.

I think he isnt allowed in the Olympics ( or is that just GB that doesnt allow drug cheats into the Olympics )
		
Click to expand...

GB don't stop them either, Dwain Chambers was at London 2012.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

ger147 said:



			GB don't stop them either, Dwain Chambers was at London 2012.
		
Click to expand...

Yep he did, you're right. Wasn't GB Olympics selection policy deemed unfair and their non section of him overturned. 

It is a nonsense that the Olympics, and all it supposedly stands for, allows drug cheats to compete. 

I'm not being preachy, but Nike are the Devil.....


----------



## guest100718 (Mar 29, 2015)

therod said:



			Yep valid point. This just feels unambiguous though, unlike some.
		
Click to expand...

its also quite tricky to boycott huge mega comapnies like nike as they often own other brands as well. Up untill fairly recently they owned Umbro the england kit maker...


----------



## ger147 (Mar 29, 2015)

therod said:



			Yep he did, you're right. Wasn't GB Olympics selection policy deemed unfair and their non section of him overturned. 

It is a nonsense that the Olympics, and all it supposedly stands for, allows drug cheats to compete. 

I'm not being preachy, but Nike are the Devil.....
		
Click to expand...

Yes - Chambers took them to court and won so they had to pick him when he qualified.


----------



## Break90 (Mar 29, 2015)

if I were to boycott Nike completely I'd have to replace my irons.

Hmmmmmm.............new shinies..............


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2015)

Im with you Nick - I'll quite happily boycott Nike.
Need to change my brand of trainers but apart from that.......


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Im with you Nick - I'll quite happily boycott Nike.
Need to change my brand of trainers but apart from that.......
		
Click to expand...

I was speaking to my wife about this today, she agreed.... But said that she'd just bought 'a really nice pair of Nike airforce one lo'

This is going to be hard


----------



## Snelly (Mar 29, 2015)

I have never bought anything Nike since about 1989.  The first scandal was around sweatshop workers, then it just rolls on though Armstrong and Gatlin.

Not a company I admire (although their digital / app strategy is very cool) and I would never buy their stuff so not much of a change for me but Gatlin is further evidence of their approach to corporate responsibility.  Not good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2015)

Not really bothered to be honest. I would only use Nike stuff for golf and to be honest any drugs cheat should be dealt with appropriately by the sports governing body.


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2015)

At the end of the day the fact he is allowed to compete again is nothing to do with Nike, maybe it's athletics you should be boycotting.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

Val said:



			At the end of the day the fact he is allowed to compete again is nothing to do with Nike, maybe it's athletics you should be boycotting.
		
Click to expand...

They're separate issues.

Athletics chooses to not ban him for ever, issue 1.

Nike choose to endorse his cheating, issue 2.

This thread is about the latter. The former is a seperate thread. 

If you're happy to endorse the support of cheating in sport, carry on buying Nike.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2015)

Val said:



			At the end of the day the fact he is allowed to compete again is nothing to do with Nike, *maybe it's athletics you should be boycotting.*

Click to expand...

I have, no more 400m hurdles  for me


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2015)

therod said:



			They're separate issues.

Athletics chooses to not ban him for ever, issue 1.

Nike choose to endorse his cheating, issue 2.

This thread is about the latter. The former is a seperate thread. 

If you're happy to endorse the support of cheating in sport, carry on buying Nike.
		
Click to expand...

What football or Rugby team do you follow/support?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 29, 2015)

Val said:



			What football or Rugby team do you follow/support?
		
Click to expand...

Why?

If you're looking for hypocrisy you'll probably find it. At least I'm prepared to recognise it, address it, and not pretend that endorsement of cheating is ok.


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2015)

therod said:



			Why?

If you're looking for hypocrisy you'll probably find it. At least I'm prepared to recognise it, address it, and not pretend that endorsement of cheating is ok.
		
Click to expand...

You are right, I'm looking for hypocrisy and fair play to you if you admit it are or admitting it but for some reason I get a niggle that you have previous with Nike for something, why else would you say "Nike are the Devil"


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 29, 2015)

I have images of a match play against a Nike fan boy and keeping a closer eye out for the leather wedge. 

They are sending mixed messages when you consider the statements made after dropping Lance Armstrong.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 30, 2015)

Paula Radclife was also questioning Nike's deal with Gatlin, though whether she herself will cancel her own agreement with Nike is open to question.....


----------



## Val (Mar 30, 2015)

Val said:



			You are right, I'm looking for hypocrisy and fair play to you if you admit it are or admitting it but for some reason I get a niggle that you have previous with Nike for something, why else would you say "Nike are the Devil"
		
Click to expand...

Therod, having reread this it looks like a dig at you which is not my intention, it's an observation more than anything


----------



## User20205 (Mar 30, 2015)

Val said:



			You are right, I'm looking for hypocrisy and fair play to you if you admit it are or admitting it but for some reason I get a niggle that you have previous with Nike for something, why else would you say "Nike are the Devil"
		
Click to expand...


The nike is the devil comment was a little tongue in cheek. All multinationals would sell their granny for a couple of quid. 

However, Nike made their name in track and field. Now their selling the sport down the river. 

But I do agree, being self righteous is tough


----------



## User20205 (Mar 30, 2015)

Val said:



			Therod, having reread this it looks like a dig at you which is not my intention, it's an observation more than anything
		
Click to expand...

I didn't read that TBH. Re previous with Nike. I didn't get my multimillion pound shoe contact in 1991, it's still raw. If it came now I'd turn it down obviously


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 30, 2015)

Very odd choice by Nike. I really don't see what positive publicity for the brand they can get from this. Do they really want to be tainted in this way? Very, very strange.


----------



## Val (Mar 30, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Very odd choice by Nike. I really don't see what positive publicity for the brand they can get from this. Do they really want to be tainted in this way? Very, very strange.
		
Click to expand...

When you look at who they have/had they don't really care


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 30, 2015)

Nike do THE BEST sports gear bar none.  I've just bought a load of gear from one of their clearance stores. Wahoooooooo. Brilliant stuff !!!!!!!!! Boycott away, more stuff left over for me to purchase at rock bottom prices !!!!!!!!!!

Nike golf trousers Â£5
Nike small mens tracksuit well cool Â£3.90
Citeh blue top from two years ago Â£14
New style red polo lovely material Â£20

All dry fit 

As I said Wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!


----------



## Piece (Mar 30, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			I wont boycott them but I certainly agree with what your saying.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## 6inchcup (Mar 30, 2015)

BLOODY HELL another boycott last week i had to throw away all my D&G clothes and jewellery,now this week its NIKE if there was a boycott on BOSS,i would have to walk round naked or at best last season GG or LINDBERG stuff,very embarrassing.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 30, 2015)

therod said:



			Anyone going to boycott Nike products on the back of them giving Justin gatlin a new sponsorship deal?

This fella is a two time drug cheat, that at 32 is running faster than ever. It's obvious that he has benefitted from and probably still is benefitting from steroid use. By that I mean it's been recently indicated that prolonged steroid use benefits the user even after they are 'clean'. 

It's difficult for any sportswear company to take the moral high ground, with the widespread use of sweatshop labour etc, but this 
for me is a new low in a sport I used to be an active participant in. To me it's endorsing drug use and sends out a pretty poor message to the kids . 

I don't really own any nike kit, a couple of tee shirts and a golf umbrella that is broken..... But I won't be buying anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Nope , if i like it and it a decent price , il buy it


----------



## Sats (Mar 30, 2015)

It certainly doesn't set the proper tone does it for a sports manufacturer to sponsor a drugs cheat. However, it's not going to affect my spending options. If its good and I like it I'll buy it.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't recall ever buying nike.

Mostly Under Armour, Puma, Addidas and the odd small manufacturers clothes for sport. Wearing all UA at the moment plus some Puma socks as I have not long been in from badminton.


----------



## drewster (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm a Nike fan but do think their choice of "athletes" is strange . I would have binned Woods if I was them after his "indiscretions". Now he's not even worthy of free gear, he should be made to buy his own but that's a different story. The Gatlin endorsement is madness in my opinion. They may as well endorse Pablo Escobar !!!!! It wouldn't stop me from buying their stuff though.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 31, 2015)

drewster said:



			I'm a Nike fan but do think *their choice of "athletes" is strange *. I would have binned Woods if I was them after his "indiscretions". Now he's not even worthy of free gear, he should be made to buy his own but that's a different story. *The Gatlin endorsement is madness in my opinion*. *They may as well endorse Pablo Escobar* !!!!! It *wouldn't stop me from buying their stuff though*.
		
Click to expand...

and there you have it!


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

We'd have to boycott all makes then because there isn't a single track and field athlete that isn't taking some sort of banned substance.   i have that info from the horses mouth

Some people just get caught


----------



## Rooter (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone have the new Nike trouser with tee slots by the pocket? dont use them, I nearly shish kebabed a testicle when i crouched down.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 31, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Anyone have the new Nike trouser with tee slots by the pocket? dont use them, I nearly shish kebabed a testicle when i crouched down.
		
Click to expand...

Wise advice.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Just the thought!!!!!! Ouch


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			We'd have to boycott all makes then because there isn't a single track and field athlete that isn't taking some sort of banned substance.   i have that info from the horses mouth

Some people just get caught
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that utter rollacks to state they are all taking banned substances


----------



## drewster (Mar 31, 2015)

CMAC said:



			and there you have it!
		
Click to expand...

May i ask what conclusions you have drawn ??

Are you inferring that there will always be lemmings like me who buy Nike gear or is the inference that Nike's, and any other Manufacturers for that matter , athlete endorsements have no impact on the public's buying preferences.

I can take it if it's the former just keen for you to elaborate a little.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 31, 2015)

drewster said:



*May i ask what conclusions you have drawn ??*

Are you inferring that there will always be lemmings like me who buy Nike gear or is the inference that Nike's, and any other Manufacturers for that matter , athlete endorsements have no impact on the public's buying preferences.

I can take it if it's the former just keen for you to elaborate a little.
		
Click to expand...

just the one that IMO it doesnt matter what any large company does (within human reason and decency) people will still buy their products/services if they like them.

Are the housewives of Beverly hills going to boycott D&G for their crude and uncalled for comment on chemical children? probably not, even Sir Elton who called them out publicly had a D&G bag the next day.

 So there you have it!


----------



## Martin70 (Mar 31, 2015)

CMAC said:



			just the one that IMO it doesnt matter what any large company does (within human reason and decency) people will still buy their products/services if they like them.

Are the housewives of Beverly hills going to boycott D&G for their crude and uncalled for comment on chemical children? probably not, even Sir Elton who called them out publicly had a D&G bag the next day.

 So there you have it!
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. The majority simply won't care enough to change their buying habits.


----------



## drewster (Mar 31, 2015)

CMAC said:



			just the one that IMO it doesnt matter what any large company does (within human reason and decency) people will still buy their products/services if they like them.

Are the housewives of Beverly hills going to boycott D&G for their crude and uncalled for comment on chemical children? probably not, even Sir Elton who called them out publicly had a D&G bag the next day.


 So there you have it!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks and I totally agree with your comments. If we like it we buy it.


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 31, 2015)

it is inconceivable to me that any pro athlete would ever accidentally or unknowingly take a banned substance, so the old "it must have been something in that cough medicine I took" doesn't wash with me!

I don't believe the governing bodies do themselves any favours by allowing proven dopers back into their sport, but the truth of the matter is that they can't prevent it as was proved by the Chambers case, probably impinges on the athletes human rights!

But it's not the sponsor who tends to be remembered in these cases, who can remember Ben Johnsons sponsors for e.g. so I very much doubt it will have any affect on Nike sales to the masses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



*it is inconceivable to me that any pro athlete would ever accidentally or unknowingly take a banned substance, so the old "it must have been something in that cough medicine I took" doesn't wash with me!*

I don't believe the governing bodies do themselves any favours by allowing proven dopers back into their sport, but the truth of the matter is that they can't prevent it as was proved by the Chambers case, probably impinges on the athletes human rights!

But it's not the sponsor who tends to be remembered in these cases, who can remember Ben Johnsons sponsors for e.g. so I very much doubt it will have any affect on Nike sales to the masses.
		
Click to expand...

Alain Baxter bought an over the shelf Vicks Inhaler thjnking it was the same as the one in UK ( not banned ) - it had no significant stimulating substances in it but was on the US banned list


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 31, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Anyone have the new Nike trouser with tee slots by the pocket? dont use them, I nearly shish kebabed a testicle when i crouched down.
		
Click to expand...

Try lying on a hospital trolley for five hours with a golf-ball, tee pegs & pitch repairer in my pocket.

I did after collapsing with a heart attack on the course although, funnily enough, the discomfort from my pocket seemed to pass unnoticed although the bruising and puncture marks were more of an issue after a while.

Caused some consternation when I finally asked a nurse to "Please take my ball out of my pocket!"


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Alain Baxter bought an over the shelf Vicks Inhaler thjnking it was the same as the one in UK ( not banned ) - it had no significant stimulating substances in it but was on the US banned list
		
Click to expand...

When I played semi-pro at a distinctly lower level than Olympics I was given a list of banned substances and told to show it to the pharmacist stating "I may be tested for performance enhancing drugs, please confirm that none of the items on this list are contained in any product". So as at Olympic level I will always find it inconceivable that any athlete would simply buy an off the shelf product. Vick's vapour rub was certainly banned, so I would have been extra wary in that case.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			When I played semi-pro at a distinctly lower level than Olympics I was given a list of banned substances and told to show it to the pharmacist stating "I may be tested for performance enhancing drugs, please confirm that none of the items on this list are contained in any product". So as at Olympic level I will always find it inconceivable that any athlete would simply buy an off the shelf product. Vick's vapour rub was certainly banned, so I would have been extra wary in that case.
		
Click to expand...

The European variant wasn't on the banned list which Baxter had - it was an innocent mistake and one the IOC agreed with hence why his ban got reduced 

My wife gets the banned list for her sport and Vicks Inhaler is not on it but some Beechams flu stuff 

It's a nightmare and can easily see how mistakes can happen 

The worst thing is most of the flu and cold stuff that is banned doesn't actually have enough substance in it to stimulate performance


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but that utter rollacks to state they are all taking banned substances
		
Click to expand...

And do you have any evidence to back that up.  Because i do


----------



## CMAC (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			And do you have any evidence to back that up.  Because i do
		
Click to expand...

This should be good!  :mmm:


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The worst thing is most of the flu and cold stuff that is banned doesn't actually have enough substance in it to stimulate performance
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's the point though, if there are traces of banned substances, how to tell if that is from a tiny amount in some recently taken product or a leftover from high, performance enhancing doses taken out of season?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			And do you have any evidence to back that up.  Because i do
		
Click to expand...

You have evidence to back up "There isn't a single track and field athelete who isn't taking a banned substance" 

So why haven't you go to the governing bodies ? And what is your "evidence"


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			I don't think that's the point though, if there are traces of banned substances, how to tell if that is from a tiny amount in some recently taken product or a leftover from high, performance enhancing doses taken out of season?
		
Click to expand...

By looking at other samples taken from the blood or urine - it can be easily worked out if the substance has come from a cold medication etc but it takes time to sort out


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You have evidence to back up "There isn't a single track and field athelete who isn't taking a banned substance" 

So why haven't you go to the governing bodies ? And what is your "evidence"
		
Click to expand...

Why would grass someone up?  

What i will say is a British 400 meter runner called Daniel kane went to America to train for the 2012 Olympics.   He returned after 2 weeks and said to me personally " i cant complete clean. they're all at it "  

If you want a medal then you need something


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			Why would grass someone up?  

What i will say is a British 400 meter runner called Daniel kane went to America to train for the 2012 Olympics.   He returned after 2 weeks and said to me personally " i cant complete clean. they're all at it "  

If you want a medal then you need something
		
Click to expand...

So you would let them "all" cheat - would you let someone break the rules in golf then ? 

Why hadnt this Kane told the authorities that everyone is all at it ?

Is that your evidence ? 

Just to be clear you are saying "every single athelete" not just a few but every single one 

That's quite a statement that the IAAF would be interested in - especially if there is factual evidence to back it up ?

Is there factual evidence - if yes then let us know - if it's true then you have nothing to worry about 

If you don't then my original statement stands - it's total rollacks


----------



## Whereditgo (Mar 31, 2015)

The problem will always be that the potential reward for developing masking agents and performance enhancing drugs that are currently undetectable are huge, whereas developing the testing process is all cost.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

God Phil your such a jobs worth.

Im saying athletes may enter into their profession with all good intentions but soon realise they need assistance to keep up with competition. 

For the sake of reprisal I'm not prepared to discuss evidence that you with your narrow mind wont accept anyway. 

Go back to your moral perfect world


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			The problem will always be that the potential reward for developing masking agents and performance enhancing drugs that are currently undetectable are huge, whereas developing the testing process is all cost.
		
Click to expand...

Phil will be along soon to say you're wrong


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			The problem will always be that the potential reward for developing masking agents and performance enhancing drugs that are currently undetectable are huge, whereas developing the testing process is all cost.
		
Click to expand...

Yep agree - worked with the Military CDT for 18 months and it was very interesting listening to the scientists - they wish they could find a way to be proactive but it's more about reacting to new drugs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			God Phil your such a jobs worth.

Im saying athletes may enter into their profession with all good intentions but soon realise they need assistance to keep up with competition. 

For the sake of reprisal I'm not prepared to discuss evidence that you with your narrow mind wont accept anyway. 

Go back to your moral perfect world
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but not sure why you are being so agressive towards me 

You made a very strong statement in regards athletes which is potentially very damaged to a multi million pound sport and said you had evidence to back it up - all atheletes taking performance enhancing drugs 

You have been rightly challenged to provide the evidence and back up the statement 

Can you provide th evidence and back it up ? 

Not sure why you need to start having a go at me 

You are accusing people like Farah , Bolt etc of using drugs


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 31, 2015)

Christ, it's like a bloody crown court in here sometimes!
So much for a bit of "pub banter" eh.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but not sure why you are being so agressive towards me 

You made a very strong statement in regards athletes which is potentially very damaged to a multi million pound sport and said you had evidence to back it up - all atheletes taking performance enhancing drugs 

You have been rightly challenged to provide the evidence and back up the statement 

Can you provide th evidence and back it up ? 

Not sure why you need to start having a go at me 

You are accusing people like Farah , Bolt etc of using drugs
		
Click to expand...

Its your general attitude towards everything.  You know everything about everything and refuse to accept anyone else's opinion and findings no matter what.    How many feathers have you ruffled ob this forum for the same reason?  And there is a life outside the airforce.  not that you ever mention it

Oh and i don't think my comments are going to damage a multi million pound industry


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			Its your general attitude towards everything.  You know everything about everything and refuse to accept anyone else's opinion and findings no matter what.    How many feathers have you ruffled ob this forum for the same reason?  And there is a life outside the airforce.  not that you ever mention it

Oh and i don't think my comments are going to damage a multi million pound industry
		
Click to expand...

Irrelevent all I said was your comment was rubbish you said you have evidence to proofs it's not - it wasn't stated as an opinion it was stated as a fact

You haven't produced it and having a go at me makes zero difference 

Your comments won't effect an industry - but your "evidence" will if it's true and correct 

You can either show the evidence to prove your factual statement or continue to try and deflect from it by having a go at me


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Irrelevent all I said was your comment was rubbish you said you have evidence to proofs it's not - it wasn't stated as an opinion it was stated as a fact

You haven't produced it and having a go at me makes zero difference 

Your comments won't effect an industry - but your "evidence" will if it's true and correct 

You can either show the evidence to prove your factual statement or continue to try and deflect from it by having a go at me
		
Click to expand...

You're right Phil I'm wrong.  Sorry i mentioned it.  i wont let it happen again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			You're right Phil I'm wrong.  Sorry i mentioned it.  i wont let it happen again
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't about bejng right or wrong 

It was about making extremely false damaging statements of very serious accusations towards a lot of people without factual evidence to back them up.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It wasn't about bejng right or wrong 

It was about making extremely false damaging statements of very serious accusations towards a lot of people without factual evidence to back them up.
		
Click to expand...

What ever you say Phil


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 31, 2015)

My interest in athletics has waned considerably in recent years. I do not believe that all athletes are drug cheats but I do believe that enough of them are for it to ruin my belief in the sport. I am not interested in watching 8 athletes line up if I have doubts about 3 of them. Which 5 are clean, am I unknowingly cheering the cheat on? Not for me any more.


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			Why would grass someone up?  

What i will say is a British 400 meter runner called Daniel kane went to America to train for the 2012 Olympics.   He returned after 2 weeks and said to me personally " i cant complete clean. they're all at it "  

If you want a medal then you need something

Click to expand...

Sorry of all the posts this one caught my eye the most , mainly cause of your man Daniels comment 

 There are a lot of strong words in this post man ..
This Daniel might have said it to you personally cant imagine he would want his name associated with it in public ,

Just curious 

Are we to take from ur comments or Daniels that all the British olympic medalists in 2012 were on banned substances ?

Not sure how many medals were even won by british athletes


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Sorry of all the posts this one caught my eye the most , mainly cause of your man Daniels comment 

 There are a lot of strong words in this post man ..
This Daniel might have said it to you personally cant imagine he would want his name associated with it in public ,

Just curious 

Are we to take from ur comments or Daniels that all the British olympic medalists in 2012 were on banned substances ?

Not sure how many medals were even won by british athletes
		
Click to expand...

The training camp he went to was a winter training camp for multi nationals.  his discussed was enough for him never to step foot on a running track again

The reason why i gave away his name and not others was because he made his opinions public years ago.


I do find it suspicious how athletes dont seem to get caught through whistle blowers.  This certainly suggests a closed loop of loyal offenders.   Didn't lance Armstrong out a few after he got busted?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Sorry of all the posts this one caught my eye the most , mainly cause of your man Daniels comment 

 There are a lot of strong words in this post man ..
This Daniel might have said it to you personally cant imagine he would want his name associated with it in public ,

Just curious 

Are we to take from ur comments or Daniels that all the British olympic medalists in 2012 were on banned substances ?

Not sure how many medals were even won by british athletes
		
Click to expand...

Four golds - Farah x2 , Ennis and Rutherford
Silver and a Bronze


----------



## Rooter (Mar 31, 2015)

Me thinks Daniel was just a bit crap at running and realised he hadn't trained hard enough or was talented to compete... Sour grapes?
?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			The training camp he went to was a winter training camp for multi nationals.  his discussed was enough for him never to step foot on a running track again

The reason why i gave away his name and not other was because he made his opinions public years ago

Click to expand...

Cool i didnt know that , Im not having a go at you in any way mate in case you thought i was , it just seemed a rather sweeping statement


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm guessing it's Daniel Caines as opposed to Kane 

Can't find anything in regards this public view after a training camp - do you have a link 

Could see he was a 32 year old with a knee issue who struggled since 2012 - Doesnt seem to have an issue with the sport as appears to be an ambassador of sorts with Sky

Edit : checking it seems he didn't run competively since 2007 ?


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Me thinks Daniel was just a bit crap at running and realised he hadn't trained hard enough or was talented to compete... Sour grapes?
?
		
Click to expand...

Crap?   Google him! Spelt caines


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guessing it's Daniel Caines as opposed to Kane 

Can't find anything in regards this public view after a training camp - do you have a link 

Could see he was a 32 year old with a knee issue who struggled since 2012 - Doesnt seem to have an issue with the sport as appears to be an ambassador of sorts with Sky
		
Click to expand...

By public i didn't mean in the sunday times. I ment in general,  facebook, twitter and round the gym.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			By public i didn't mean in the sunday times. I ment in general,  facebook, twitter and round the gym.
		
Click to expand...

Can't find anything on the net about it ? 

Surely if he is making something so extreme public knowledge then would expect to be able to find something significant on the net somewhere ?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			Crap?   Google him! Spelt caines
		
Click to expand...

Yup, done that. At elite level sport, 1/4 second is a lifetime. doesn't win, then moans that everyone else is on drugs? do you not see why i am slightly cynical? 

I have competed at National level of motorcycle racing, thought i was pretty good! Well no, I thought i was awesome. Then i raced against a guy that has won at International level, he went past me like i was walking.

The difference of 1% at the top level is huge. Crap was a bit of a disrespectful comment from me i agree, he was probably in the UK's top 10 or whatever, stack that up a level to world level and he was simply not fast enough.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Phil.   The bloke walked back into the gym and we all said " thought you was in florida"  and so on.    So because he never went to a congressional hearing that means his lying?


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 31, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Yup, done that. At elite level sport, 1/4 second is a lifetime. doesn't win, then moans that everyone else is on drugs? do you not see why i am slightly cynical? 

I have competed at National level of motorcycle racing, thought i was pretty good! Well no, I thought i was awesome. Then i raced against a guy that has won at International level, he went past me like i was walking.

.
		
Click to expand...

You are still AWESOME to us Scooter boy :thup:


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Yup, done that. At elite level sport, 1/4 second is a lifetime. doesn't win, then moans that everyone else is on drugs? do you not see why i am slightly cynical? 

I have competed at National level of motorcycle racing, thought i was pretty good! Well no, I thought i was awesome. Then i raced against a guy that has won at International level, he went past me like i was walking.

The difference of 1% at the top level is huge. Crap was a bit of a disrespectful comment from me i agree, he was probably in the UK's top 10 or whatever, stack that up a level to world level and he was simply not fast enough.
		
Click to expand...

1/4 easily gained with a little something


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			Phil.   The bloke walked back into the gym and we all said " thought you was in florida"  and so on.    So because he never went to a congressional hearing that means his lying?
		
Click to expand...

So your evidence to your initial statement is one person's word from a training camp ? That's it ? 

So you accuse them all based on one training camp - did he have any evidence to back it all up ?


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So your evidence to your initial statement is one person's word from a training camp ? That's it ? 

So you accuse them all based on one training camp - did he have any evidence to back it all up ?
		
Click to expand...

No phil, once again you don't listen.   The only eg i can give without consequences


----------



## CMAC (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			1/4 easily gained with a little something
		
Click to expand...

Training? or maybe he just wasn't good enough, it happens.

All I hear/read on this thread, is a guy who tried at the top level, failed and says everyone else is cheating. Is there more to it than that? I think that's all Phil is asking for as you offered evidence.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 31, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Training? or maybe he just wasn't good enough, it happens.

All I hear/read on this thread, is a guy who tried at the top level, failed and says everyone else is cheating.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what i read. dont know the guy and had to google him so apologies if we made an incorrect assumption.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 31, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			You are still AWESOME to us Scooter boy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Rooter likes this.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Training? or maybe he just wasn't good enough, it happens.

All I hear/read on this thread, is a guy who tried at the top level, failed and says everyone else is cheating.
		
Click to expand...

Well as I know him and you don't i can say he would have had no problems saying he wasn't good enough


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			No phil, once again you don't listen.   The only eg i can give without consequences
		
Click to expand...

So what is your evidence beyond the word of one 400m runner. Why are you worried about consequences ?

It looks like he hadn't run since 2007 

http://www.thepowerof10.info/athletes/profile.aspx?athleteid=25597

So when was this training camp and is the reason why he was behind was because he had run for a long time ?


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So what is your evidence beyond the word of one 400m runner. Why are you worried about consequences ?

It looks like he hadn't run since 2007 

http://www.thepowerof10.info/athletes/profile.aspx?athleteid=25597

So when was this training camp and is the reason why he was behind was because he had run for a long time ?
		
Click to expand...

Ligament injury to the back of his knee.

Cant discuss anything else

Nice link phil.  The lengths you go to to prove  yourself right is astonishing


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			Ligament injury to the back of his knee.

Cant discuss anything else
		
Click to expand...

Why can't you discuss anything else ? If it's factually true you have nothing to worry about 

So he was injured - tried to make a comeback - wasn't quick enough and then said he needed to be on banned substances to win a medal

So let's be clear - the track and field medal winners all used banned substances ? Farah and Ennis two examples ?


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why can't you discuss anything else ? If it's factually true you have nothing to worry about 

So he was injured - tried to make a comeback - wasn't quick enough and then said he needed to be on banned substances to win a medal

So let's be clear - the track and field medal winners all used banned substances ? Farah and Ennis two examples ?
		
Click to expand...

Phil if i saw farah with a needle in his ass myself then you still wouldn't believe me so whats the point.    I'm out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			Phil if i saw farah with a needle in his ass myself then you still wouldn't believe me so whats the point.    I'm out
		
Click to expand...

Because you have made a statement that would change the face a whole sport and have declared you have evidence to back it up 

You are accusing national heroes of using banned substances and saying you have evidence 

It's something that would be as big as the cycling doping scandals , the Russian athlete performancing enhancing issues going on 

But nothing - silence from everyone - nothing on the net from Caines who you said went public surely you must expect people to quiz you when you make such claims


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because you have made a statement that would change the face a whole sport and have declared you have evidence to back it up 

You are accusing national heroes of using banned substances and saying you have evidence 

It's something that would be as big as the cycling doping scandals , the Russian athlete performancing enhancing issues going on 

But nothing - silence from everyone - nothing on the net from Caines who you said went public surely you must expect people to quiz you when you make such claims
		
Click to expand...

That's correct phil.   I made it all up.  I never saw a thing.    scouts honour


----------



## ger147 (Mar 31, 2015)

Is there a dog with a bone emoji?


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Is there a dog with a bone emoji?
		
Click to expand...

&#128512; .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 31, 2015)

hovis said:



			Phil if i saw farah with a needle in his ass myself then you still wouldn't believe me so whats the point.    I'm out
		
Click to expand...

Are we talking about Farah trousers - of course you'd need a needle to make a pair of them. Duhu!

Anyway, Farah are on my banned list - for crimes against the colours geography teacher beige and car park grey.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 1, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Are we talking about Farah trousers - of course you'd need a needle to make a pair of them. Duhu!

Anyway, Farah are on my banned list - for crimes against the colours geography teacher beige and car park grey.
		
Click to expand...

Used to love a pair of Farah's.


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 1, 2015)

i could not care less what they eat,drink, sniff or stick in there arse,we should let them do what they like,does anyone go loopy when they see WWF or what ever its called,cant wait for golf in BRAZIL,how many golfers are on medication,beta blockers,pain killers,anti depressants,and the biggest cheat ibuprofen(joke before liverpoolphil chips in) will they have to do the test,how many will fail due to social drug and drink use.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Used to love a pair of Farah's.
		
Click to expand...

So did I, but it was 1982 and before my barracks dropped.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			i could not care less what they eat,drink, sniff or stick in there arse,we should let them do what they like,d*oes anyone go loopy when they see WWF or what ever its called*,cant wait for golf in BRAZIL,how many golfers are on medication,beta blockers,pain killers,anti depressants,and the biggest cheat ibuprofen(joke before liverpoolphil chips in) will they have to do the test,how many will fail due to social drug and drink use.
		
Click to expand...

Thats because its not a sport :thup:

And golf follows the same list of performance enhancing drugs as all the other sports and any drug they do take will be on an authorised list.


----------



## Val (Apr 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats because its not a sport :thup:

And golf follows the same list of performance enhancing drugs as all the other sports and any drug they do take will be on an authorised list.
		
Click to expand...

WWE is sports entertainment


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2015)

Val said:



			WWE is sports* entertainment*

Click to expand...

Anything that is pre scripted to decide who wins isnt a sport IMO - it maybe a physical activity etc and Wrestling is a sport 

But not one that doesnt control is substances they are allowed to take - doesnt fall under the boundaries of any sporting organisation - WWE is an entertainment company .


----------



## Val (Apr 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Anything that is pre scripted to decide who wins isnt a sport IMO - it maybe a physical activity etc and Wrestling is a sport 

But not one that doesnt control is substances they are allowed to take - doesnt fall under the boundaries of any sporting organisation - WWE is an entertainment company .
		
Click to expand...

WWE has a drugs policy which is enforced now and has been for a number of years. It would surprise you however not all wrestlers are afiliates to WWE so some may have more relaxed policies. 

I'm not arguing about it being a sport or whatever but to say it allows its performers to take what the like us wrong.


----------



## Val (Apr 1, 2015)

I should add its drugs policy is aimed towards health rather than performance though, they are hard on steroid abuse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 1, 2015)

Val said:



			I should add its drugs policy is aimed towards health rather than performance though, they are hard on steroid abuse.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thats fair - think they had to do something about the steriods with the amount of deaths that were happening


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			So did I, but it was 1982 and before my barracks dropped.....

Click to expand...

Did they go well with your ellese T shirt and sergio tracksuit top?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			Did they go well with your ellese T shirt and sergio tracksuit top?
		
Click to expand...

Ah, them were the days.

Topped off with a Patrick Cagoule, and a pair of Adidas Bamba.

I sported a different type of "wedge" then.

You?


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ah, them were the days.

Topped off with a Patrick Cagoule, and a pair of Adidas Bamba.

I sported a different type of "wedge" then.

You?
		
Click to expand...


I may have had the odd kappa top... although I was 10 in 82.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			I may have had the odd kappa top... although I was 10 in 82.
		
Click to expand...

I had a Kappa winter coat (blue and red) when I was 12 (1982). First in a school of 1,100 lads to have it, 3 the next day, 10 the following week.......always niece to be the first in them days, felt like a god for the day.

I had you down as older paddy.......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2015)

Blimey the Kappa coat. I can remember the first lad to come into school with one of those, same era as you fella's. How we all looked on in awe. "He's rich that one" came the cry. I'm not sure anyone else got one afterwards so he remained the only one.


----------



## c1973 (Apr 2, 2015)

Think you lot might like to reminisce about your wardrobes in the early 80s a bit more. Have a look, some 'propah' clobber for the self discerning chap.

http://www.80scasualclassics.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2015)

Most of it should stay in the 80's though.


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats because its not a sport :thup:

And golf follows the same list of performance enhancing drugs as all the other sports and any drug they do take will be on an authorised list.
		
Click to expand...

so a drug to calm nerves,stop twitching or slow heart rate given as medication for medical condition CANT be seen to help in a sport like golf,how about the ones who have had transplants and take drugs to help with oxygen saturation to muscles,those taking training supplements and the like,can of worms springs to mind.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			so a drug to calm nerves,stop twitching or slow heart rate given as medication for medical condition CANT be seen to help in a sport like golf,how about the ones who have had transplants and take drugs to help with oxygen saturation to muscles,those taking training supplements and the like,can of worms springs to mind.
		
Click to expand...

It will all depend on what is on the WADA list of banned supplements 

If they aren't banned there is no issue


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Think you lot might like to reminisce about your wardrobes in the early 80s a bit more. Have a look, some 'propah' clobber for the self discerning chap.

http://www.80scasualclassics.co.uk/index.php

Click to expand...

Some of my 80's wardrobe ranged from full on new romantic to bother boots and braces but I also went to a lot of footie and remember a lot of the stuff on here


----------



## c1973 (Apr 2, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Some of my 80's wardrobe ranged from full on new romantic to bother boots and braces but I also went to a lot of footie and remember a lot of the stuff on here
		
Click to expand...


Some smart Sergio Tachini gear on that site. A bit too young for the early 80s casaul gear but I cottoned onto it later and owned some lovely (in my mind) Tachini gear. Had a Black Tachini tennis polo top with neon green and pink flashes....thought I was the cats pyjamas with that top on. 

Had several pairs of Gazelle and a bright Red and a Blue pair of Kickers!  
Bright red shoes! I ask you. lol.


----------



## guest100718 (Apr 2, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Some smart Sergio Tachini gear on that site. A bit too young for the early 80s casaul gear but I cottoned onto it later and owned some lovely (in my mind) Tachini gear. Had a Black Tachini tennis polo top with neon green and pink flashes....thought I was the cats pyjamas with that top on. 

Had several pairs of Gazelle and a bright Red and a Blue pair of Kickers!  
Bright red shoes! I ask you. lol.
		
Click to expand...


I hope those kickers had a few tags on


----------



## c1973 (Apr 2, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			I hope those kickers had a few tags on
		
Click to expand...

Of course. :thup:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 3, 2015)

I have just bought the only Nike items I can remember buying.

Some keeper gloves at the Sports Direct's closing down sale in Lion Yard and a water bottle.

I kitted myself out for a summer of sport and barely spend Â£30!

If its still open next time I go in I will be buying a lot more. Its crazy what I could buy for just a few pounds!


----------

